# Nice, unmolested Westone Thunder I - $350 - Gatineau, NOW $300!!!!



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’d grab it but I’m quite literally out of room.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Pretty cool looking guitar. Headstock face has ash veneer on it maybe?


----------



## Johnny6String (Aug 27, 2018)

2manyGuitars said:


> I’d grab it but I’m quite literally out of room.
> 
> that’s alright, Frenchie is probably already on his way LOLOL


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

The spitting image of an Aria Pro I had in the early eighties. I saw it years later with a huge gash on it --it was made of particle-board. Played and sounded good as I recall.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> The spitting image of an Aria Pro I had in the early eighties. I saw it years later with a huge gash on it --it was made of particle-board. Played and sounded good as I recall.


There’s absolutely ZERO particle board involved here.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Check out the grain running through the body contour at the right of the photo. That ain’t plywood.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have one of those, from my late friend Peter's estate. Don't know where he had bought it from but it was in the worst possible shape, painted over and covered with stickers, so I have been restoring it...very slowly, in between other things. I have all the hardware, and pickups, but will likely rewire it different from stock. And yes, the headstock does have a piece of ash veneer over it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Check out the grain running through the body contour at the right of the photo. That ain’t plywood.
> View attachment 444814


Dude go grab that! It definitely passes the "if it was across the street" test for me. If you think you're out of space, I can give you some clever tips on how to Tetris your guitars into a small space.


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

A friend of mine had a Westone back in the 80’s and it’s safe to say that would be the best $350 you will ever spend on a guitar. The quality is on par with a guitar priced $1000 higher. They really are a killer guitar.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Dude go grab that! It definitely passes the "if it was across the street" test for me. If you think you're out of space, I can give you some clever tips on how to Tetris your guitars into a small space.


You must think you’re talking to a rookie here. When I say “out of room”, I don’t just throw that term around lightly. If I bring one more guitar in, I’m worried that a headstock is going to poke out from under a rug somewhere.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> You must think you’re talking to a rookie here. When I say “out of room”, I don’t just throw that term around lightly. If I bring one more guitar in, I’m worried that a headstock is going to poke out from under a rug somewhere.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Man, that totally looks like an ebony board?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

mhammer said:


> a piece of ash


Nothing like a good piece of ash.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Man, that totally looks like an ebony board?


I know what you mean, then I scrolled down, saw the pictures, saw mhammer's guitar and thought, no, that's rosewood. LOL


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

does this thing weigh a ton? that's probably the only deal breaker for me on this guitar...


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> There’s absolutely ZERO particle board involved here.


Maybe he is referring to the Aria Pro?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Pat James said:


> Maybe he is referring to the Aria Pro?


Oh, I know. I was just saying that the Westone stuff is solid.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> Oh, I know. I was just saying that the Westone stuff is solid.


Definitely no question there. For a minute I thought I was looking at a table.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

In case anyone needed a little more convincing…
(Skip to 2:55 if you’re impatient and just want to hear him play it)


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

If an untouched guitar is considered to be unmolested, it raises the question of whether or not someone who modifies guitars can also be considered to be a, "guitar molester".


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Pat James said:


> If an untouched guitar is considered to be unmolested, it raises the question of whether or not someone who modifies guitars can also be considered to be a, "guitar molester".


Yes, I consider those people to be molesters. 🤮


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Price drop to $300.
ForFuxSakes guys… you’re making me look bad here!! 😆








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Price drop the $300.
> ForFuxSakes guys… you’re making me look bad here!! 😆
> 
> 
> ...


That's an unbelievable bargain.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hope some kid on a budget buys this instead of a Squier or Epiphone!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Pat James said:


> If an untouched guitar is considered to be unmolested, it raises the question of whether or not someone who modifies guitars can also be considered to be a, "guitar molester".


I know that I molest every guitar I own.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Is anybody planning to make a trip from Gatineau to Toronto anytime soon?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

MetalTele79 said:


> Is anybody planning to make a trip from Gatineau to Toronto anytime soon?


Get it bought now, sort logistics later. Someone will see this thread doing research on the listing lol.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Budda said:


> Get it bought now, sort logistics later. Someone will see this thread doing research on the listing lol.


I can't find it on Kijiji anymore. I think it sold?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

MetalTele79 said:


> I can't find it on Kijiji anymore. I think it sold?


If op link shows “looks like this listing is gone” I wager yes. Frenchy ngd in 5, 4, 3…


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey, I posted this 2 days ago. Y’all had your chances.

…and I already suspect I’ll see it posted soon enough by a certain kijiji seller.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> I know that I molest every guitar I own.


"Guitar fiddler" seems to work as well.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

It's entirely up to you as to what you stick into the output jack...........just sayin'


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Verne said:


> It's entirely up to you as to what you stick into the output jack...........just sayin'


I found an iPhone charger sticking out of the Traynor this morning. Someone molested it....


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Fi


Pat James said:


> "Guitar fiddler" seems to work as well.


Fiddle Diddler


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> Fi
> 
> Fiddle Diddler


Ok, let's settle on "Guitar Fiddle Diddler"

Or Guitar Diddler works.


----------

